# Experience with Intel NUC

## Adrien.D

Hello everybody,

has anyone ever installed Gentoo on this type of computer?

Doesn't the compilation make the device too hot?

Thanks

----------

## Jaglover

These come with different hardware configurations, mine has 1.6 GHz Celeron N3050 CPU and this has TDP 6 W. Now, 6 watts of heat really does not ask for much cooling. Amazingly enough it can do H.265 high definition decoding without breaking a sweat. I use it to run Kodi, it is attached to the back of my TV. It can compile, but it takes long time. So I run emerge in NFS chroot from my i7 desktop.

----------

## Adrien.D

Thanks for your experience !

If i need 1 night to update, it's not a problem  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@Jaglover: just a question, by curiosity , why you installed gentoo instead of libreelec for run only kodi?

----------

## Jaglover

I have a headless media server. It stores all my media files, runs Tvheadend, has a bunch of tuners and mariadb for all Kodi frontends. It is paramount all Kodi clients run the same version of Kodi, otherwise they won't be able to share the database. Libreelec unfortunately does not fit in as its version of Kodi is older. Some frontends I have run on Gentoo desktop systems, it would not be reasonable to try and keep an old version of Kodi in them.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> I have a headless media server. It stores all my media files, runs Tvheadend, has a bunch of tuners and mariadb for all Kodi frontends. It is paramount all Kodi clients run the same version of Kodi, otherwise they won't be able to share the database. Libreelec unfortunately does not fit in as its version of Kodi is older. Some frontends I have run on Gentoo desktop systems, it would not be reasonable to try and keep an old version of Kodi in them.

 

Ok thank you for the explanation. My configuration is a little bit simple than your, it's only a NUC with kodi  :Razz:  .

----------

## roarinelk

I run a nuc7i5bnk as a kodi machine and tvheadend server.  it's rock solid, even during a world update; imho it's a perfect machine for what it does.

----------

## Jaglover

Yours is more powerful, TDP is 15 W. Still not enough to fry eggs (to answer the OP's question).  :Wink: 

----------

## roarinelk

definitely not hot enough to fry anything, but the fan is rather annoying at full speed. But it's super small and still powerful enough to rebuild world easily within a day, and except for thunderbolt, all hardware works flawlessly with linux.

----------

## JuNix

I have an Intel NUC. I use it as my NAS server, serving iSCSI, SMB, NFS, Appletalk (for Time Machine backups), and Plex Media Server. It also serves as my munin node, and my network monitoring box. It never overheats, is silent, and the fans only come on when I'm compiling

```
filer ~ # inxi -F

System:    Host: filer Kernel: 4.19.72-gentoo x86_64 bits: 64 Console: tty 0 Distro: Gentoo Base System release 2.6

Machine:   Type: Desktop Mobo: Intel model: NUC5i5RYB v: H40999-507 serial: GERY64600FQG UEFI [Legacy]: Intel

           v: RYBDWi35.86A.0359.2016.0906.1028 date: 09/06/2016

CPU:       Topology: Dual Core model: Intel Core i5-5250U bits: 64 type: MCP L2 cache: 3072 KiB

           Speed: 1598 MHz min/max: 500/2700 MHz Core speeds (MHz): 1: 1597 2: 1597

Graphics:  Device-1: Intel HD Graphics 6000 driver: i915 v: kernel

           Display: server: No display server data found. Headless machine? tty: 168x44

           Message: Unable to show advanced data. Required tool glxinfo missing.

Audio:     Device-1: Intel Broadwell-U Audio driver: snd_hda_intel

           Device-2: Intel Wildcat Point-LP High Definition Audio driver: snd_hda_intel

           Sound Server: ALSA v: k4.19.72-gentoo

Network:   Device-1: Intel Ethernet I218-V driver: e1000e

           IF: enp0s25 state: up speed: 1000 Mbps duplex: full mac: f4:4d:30:68:d7:57

           Device-2: Intel Wireless 7265 driver: N/A

           IF-ID-1: sit0 state: down mac: 00:00:00:00

Drives:    Local Storage: total: 22.71 TiB used: 1.14 TiB (5.0%)

           ID-1: /dev/sda vendor: Kingston model: SM2280S3G2480G size: 447.13 GiB

           ID-2: /dev/sdb type: USB model: TO Exter nal USB 3.0 size: 223.58 GiB

           ID-3: /dev/sdc type: USB model: TO Exter nal USB 3.0 size: 223.58 GiB

           ID-4: /dev/sdd type: USB model: Mobius DISK1 size: 3.64 TiB

           ID-5: /dev/sde type: USB model: Mobius DISK2 size: 3.64 TiB

           ID-6: /dev/sdf type: USB model: Mobius DISK3 size: 3.64 TiB

           ID-7: /dev/sdg type: USB model: Mobius DISK4 size: 3.64 TiB

           ID-8: /dev/sdh type: USB model: Mobius DISK5 size: 3.64 TiB

           ID-9: /dev/sdi type: USB vendor: Toshiba model: External USB 3.0 size: 3.64 TiB

RAID:      Device-1: backups type: zfs status: ONLINE raid: no-raid size: 3.62 TiB free: 2.41 TiB Components: online: N/A

           Device-2: mobius type: zfs status: ONLINE size: 7.25 TiB free: 5.68 TiB

           array-1: mirror status: ONLINE size: 3.62 TiB free: 2.84 TiB Components: online: N/A

           array-2: mirror status: ONLINE size: 3.62 TiB free: 2.84 TiB Components: online: N/A

           Device-3: log type: zfs status: no-status size: 111.00 GiB free: 111.00 GiB Components: online: N/A

           Device-4: cache type: zfs status: no-status raid: no-raid size: free: Components: online: N/A

           Device-5: spare type: zfs status: no-status raid: no-raid size: free: Components: online: N/A

Partition: ID-1: / size: 442.88 GiB used: 8.49 GiB (1.9%) fs: xfs dev: /dev/sda4

           ID-2: swap-1 size: 4.00 GiB used: 0 KiB (0.0%) fs: swap dev: /dev/sda3

Sensors:   System Temperatures: cpu: 49.5 C mobo: 61.0 C

           Fan Speeds (RPM): cpu: 4326 fan-1: 0

Info:      Processes: 271 Uptime: 5d 8h 27m Memory: 15.55 GiB used: 7.15 GiB (45.9%) Init: SysVinit rc: OpenRC v: 0.41.2

           runlevel: default Shell: bash inxi: 3.0.34

```

----------

## Cleverson

Hi all, could anyone please test whether grub can beep during boot, e.g. putting a "play" command in a file like grub.cfg?

Some weeks ago, I started a topic on seeking a laptop capable of beeping in specific situations, but now I'm considering a NUC instead. I explain my need more clearly there...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1114774-highlight-.html

Thanks,

----------

